# Stefanie Giesinger walks the Runway at the Dimitri Show during the MBFW Berlin Spring/Summer 2016 - July 9, 2015 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Juli 2015)

Ähm die meisten Bilder sind aber nicht Steffi 

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## b08 (9 Juli 2015)

und die meisten models sind echt nicht schön^^


----------



## brightsider (28 Juli 2015)

Danke für die Bilder von Steffi! Sie ist so toll, leider sind ein paar davon nicht Steffi


----------

